# OB Before PP



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

How much time are you devoting to obedience before going into bite work or tracking?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Not much, other than manners. Too much OB will choke drive. For the first year do more PP ( drive work ). Bite Obedience comes later.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

At the club I belonged to you didn't do bite work unless you did OB earlier in the evening. 
I'll agree with Jerry on most training clubs but ALL our training was marker training so there was no loss of drive from OB.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

OK falls into what I'm thinking...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> How much time are you devoting to obedience before going into bite work or tracking?


The word "obedience" always conjures up the fact that the dog must obey. However, this section can be started off with the pup just pushing into the hand for food. Afterwards I find *positioning* more important than focus on food.

Tracking? Almost at any age but too early tracking exercises can result in the handler expecting too much from the pup. I've taught dogs at 2 years to track that have shown good results. I cannot see that early tracking brings better results but, it doesn't harm the pup if no force involved.

Biting exercises can be done from pup to young dog. It all depends on the helper and the handler's experience. My last two dogs were introduced to bitework at 9 and 7 months, respectively. They both bite well and eagerly. Here, genetics play a large role.

Actually, all training can take place more or less at the same time. 

It all boils down to being able to read the pup and know when he's reaching (not reached) his limit!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gillian sounds like good stuff to me!


----------

